# yellow Whittemore



## T D (Nov 15, 2011)

Was trying to do some new things with the camera and wanted some color.  Pretty cool for a common bottle...


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 15, 2011)

SURE IS AT THAT


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 15, 2011)

Great picture!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  T D
> 
> Was trying to do some new things with the camera and wanted some color.  Pretty cool for a common bottle...


 
 Hello Tom,

 Whatever you were doing, *it worked!* You've positively levitated that Whittemore. Well done.


----------



## deenodean (Nov 19, 2011)

we also find these in Nova Scotia but only clear and aqua ones...did not find an amber one yet but I'll keep lookin'


----------

